# Anyone heard of Calmotors??



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

There is already a post on this: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/anyone-deal-these-folks-www-calmotors-32659.html

Man, that's a nice Porche.


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for that link ...





crackerjackz said:


> Ive spoken to the salesmen over a few emails. price for the sports car package is 18,000 $ ... thats for one unit either company or individual . if a multiple order is done he says price goes down substantially ! ... salesman seems very nice and professional !


 

mmmm $18,000 for the sports car package sounds a hell of a lot better then the 23,000 Euro for the Brusa Motor without controller 

Will see what happens with the in wheel motors here in Japan if I can score them if not will order the sports package from Calmotors.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Lexus said:


> Thanks for that link ...
> 
> mmmm $18,000 for the sports car package sounds a hell of a lot better then the 23,000 Euro for the Brusa Motor without controller
> 
> Will see what happens with the in wheel motors here in Japan if I can score them if not will order the sports package from Calmotors.


The sports package does sound interesting, and In Wheel motors are also quite nice. Getting performance data to compare the two would be sweet, but in the end I guess price would win out.


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

The in wheel motors are from the Japanese built Eliica

SIM DRIVE ( http://www.sim-drive.com/english/technology/index.html )so I really want these if I can get them placing 4 of them in the Murcielago making it AWD and giving it 240kW of power. Each motor is 60kW. 

They got the Eliica up to 370Kph and I forgot the range but close to 400 Kilometer if I remember so getting the Murcielago up to 200Kph and a 200 kilometer range will make me happy. 

I was thinking of this as a nice little EV.
From *DNA Automotive* *Ferrari F360* and *Ferrari F430* Replicas http://www.dnaautomotive.com/ 
They are Ferrari Replica Bodykits that bolt on to the Toyota MR-S (MR2 MKIII) 
Be a nice little EV, was thinking of this for the wife 

Or if you have the money 

Here is a Diablo Replica with a BMW V12 for Sale .. you can turn it EV

http://www.paralleldesigns.co.uk/ ---->> Click on "Enter the Site" --->> Click on " Car for Sale" 


















*Selling for a cutomer a 6.0L replica, but one which we feel is assembled to such a high standard that we are happy to advertise it here for sale for a very fair amount, it has a BMW V12 and Audi 6 spped gearbox, Just been through it's SVA test ,and registered to be the registered to the new owner*
*,it has leather upholstery, air conditioning and has only test milage, which means that this example is truly immaculate in every way. This sale includes warranty and registration plates, **£50,000*​


----------

